# Bow hunting tips needed!



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm going on my first bow hunt this season and I need all the help I can get! I've got this little Browning bow that dials up to 45 lbs, and it really has some speed, even for having that little of a draw weight. But, none of that is going to matter if I can't shoot accurately. I'm good out to about 15 yards, but beyond that I'm not very good. I know it seems pathetic, but I've been practicing every day and I am constantly improving. My goal is to hopefully be able to shoot consistnent groups out to about 25 yards before season starts. Meanwhile though, I need some help. My form is pretty good, but there is always room for improvement. My question to you all is: Are there any drills or tips you can share to help me get better faster? Thanks ahead of time...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know about your area, but where I am in Georgia you're not allowed to hunt with a bow that has a draw weight less than 50 pounds.

Aside from that, you may want to make sure that the bow is fully tuned up to 45 pounds while you practice. If the limbs are loose, that will affect your accuracy at any range.

Another thing, go get you a cheap full-sized deer target, and plant it as far away as you are comfortable shooting. You are probably practicing with some type of foam square, but the deer target will help you get the feel for where your shot has to go. (There isn't a bullseye on any deer _I've_ seen...) I don't _know_ that you're practicing with a block target, but you didn't really specify...

*Shooting tips*:

*-Always anchor your drawing hand at the same point.

-Make sure you are not twisting (Some call this 'torquing') the bow before, during, or after your shot with your nonshooting hand.

-When shooting from an elevated position, don't drop your arm to draw, bend at the waist and keep your shoulders square.

-You don't have to squeeze the grip of the bow with your fingers, it will hold itself there after you draw, You just have to hold it enough to keep it from throwing off your shot.*

Those are all of the normal tips I can give you that I have heard, as I shoot with different rules and points than most compound bow shooters. I shoot traditional, with no sights, no drop-down rests, stabilizers, pads, or releases. But, I _can_ tell you that your bow must be powerful enough to take down your target game animal, and if you have to skimp on something, it had better not ever be your broadheads or arrows.

Good luck.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

The target I'm shooting at is a 24"x15" foam block. It has an 8" diameter circle in the middle with 3" diameter circles in the corners. I'm focusing mostly on that center circle. It's closest to what the size of a kill zone on a deer will most likely be. I can make a decent group out to about 20 yards in that 8" target. I just might head over to BassPro later on and check into getting one of those full-sized deer targets. I like that idea, and they're having a huge sale right now.

Now, my bow is a different story. My bow, like you said it should be, is already dialed to its max draw weight. I could do 50 lbs., but my dad's compound only goes down to 60 lbs., which I'm just not strong enough to do. His recurve is just the same. My birthday is in October and I'm only asking for money. I'd like to pick up a nice Bear or PSE after season, when they're down even cheaper!

Thanks for the tips, I can put them to good use tonight...!


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Shoot at 20 yards. Use the smallest target dot you can find....usually one to two inch circles in a 6 inch pie plate it the key. aim for your smallest circle, If all your arrows are in the the six inche pie plate. you should be good enough to hunt live animals within that range.

I kill almost 100% of my deer within 20 yards of my stand. Bowhunting is all about getting close. The closer the better. As you grow and shoot more, your range will extend. Now just concentrate on anything that is within your 20 yards circle is your target zone.
Shoot shoot and shoot more.
Practice makes perfect.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Everything I have read in here are all great tips for bow hunting, first off I would just like to say how great it is for me to see young new hunters looking for more knowledge and all you good old boys taken the time to pass it down. with that said I would like to stress some of the points already brought up, first thing is the grip on your bow, non shooting hand, just like cleankill47 said, don't twist your wrist, keep it straight inline with your arm, and keep your figures relaxed when at full draw, or keep your hand open with the bow resting inside your thumb and your fingers pointed at your target, a simple wrist strap may help you so that you don't drop your bow  don't get the strap tight or it will cause the bow to torque to one side on release. After releasing the arrow don't try and grab your bow just let it fall forward a bit, your reflex's are faster then you think and you can throw your arrow off target if you close your hand to soon. The strap will help with this part because you wont be so worried about dropping your gear in the mud. Just wait until you watch your first deer walk inside 10 yards, you will know why you don't want a tight grip on your bow, you're going to shake like a leaf. LOL I know my blood still gets a pumping when they walk in on me. So next thing that I hope you work on is your draw and your breathing, they should be one in the same. Good breathing techniques will help your draw, hold and release all at the same time. On top of that it also tends to calm you down a bit. Now I'm sure there are plenty of breathing tricks out there but what works for me is a nice controlled draw as I inhale with my nose, (not to fast and not to slow and most of all don't shake when you draw) once I'm at full draw I check that my head is straight and my pulling hand is lined up on my face, (I use my thumb nail in the corner of my mouth and shoot with a rope release, but use whatever works best for you so long as it's the same way each time) now I've been holding my breath this whole time and while I line up my pins, it should only take about 3 seconds to do all this and line up on your target, the shorter your hold time the better, and once your pins fall across your mark relax your shoulders release your breath out your mouth and let your arrow fly. Try not to over think it to much, just wait for your shot, if the deer doesn't show a good side or walk into your lain of sight, don't pull on him, chances are if he never knows your there he'll be back again. Once you do have your shot don't wait on it all day, just draw, aim, release!!! the more practice you get before and during the season the better off your going to be in the woods. Your practice will pay off. Also I find that rag bags work better then foam targets, I think the foam wears out to fast and wrecks to many fletchings on my arrows, the 3D target is great to use but once again they cost a lot and wear out to fast for everyday use, save them for the weekends in the back yard with your hunting buddies. And if there is any way you can shoot from hights with your broad heads prior to season do it, most of them will have lift and cause you to shoot high and over your target, if you find this to be the case don't change your sights, leave them where you have them and adjust your mark on your target as needed. most of all don't forget the basics, proper body form, breathing, draw, aim, release. 
Good luck to you, if you get one, post a pic for us


----------

